# Slick or Rough????



## laanguiano (Jun 15, 2010)

So I bought some Black, 2 sided MDF Melamine. Nice 3/4" stuff. About to use it to make some jigs, but then I started thinking (always scary).

For a Crosscut Sled and a Drill press Table do you want the surface to be smooth or rough? Rocklers Sled, Taper Jig, and Drill press Table are all slick, but does this cause the material to want to shift when drilling a hole, or making a crosscut?

So for the drill press table what do you think?

Also how bout the Crosscut sled? Maybe just make the back fence on the sled from a different material?

what is your thoughts>?


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

I like the surface of devices where the work needs to stay in place to be like unfinished MDF or cabinet grade plywood. Save the slippery stuff for where the work needs to slide.


----------

